# At the Den



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Smoker's Den, that is. Angelo's first smoker is Friday night, 6/29, from 5-8. Perdomo will be there.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Smoker's Den, that is. Angelo's first smoker is Friday night, 6/29, from 5-8. Perdomo will be there.


Sounds fun! I'll be bbq filets for the folks.....


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Had a great time at the Den. Very nice place and very nice people


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice to see a lot of the old crew!


----------

